
What's New from Amazon Web Services - jedwhite
http://aws.amazon.com/new/
======
jedwhite
New single point to keep up with news and news stuff from Amazon AWS which
aggregates Jeff's blog posts, formal news and announcements etc. Just
announced today apparently.

